# sensuale



## Breddy

Ho cercato su wordreference la parola Sensuale.
Il risultato è stato questo:
*sensuale*[sen-su-à-le]aggettivo che riguarda il piacere fisico legato al sesso.

A mio giudizio la sillbazione della parola è errata.
La sillabazione corretta è sen - suà -le.
Infatti ua è un dittongo e non uno iato (per essere considerato uno iato l'accento tonico dovrebbe cadere sulla u... e non è così).
Ho segnalata la cosa allo staff di wordreference.
Voi cosa ne pensate?

Aggiungo che lo stesso errore si ripete per tante altre parole ...ad esempio mon - tu -ò - so  anzichè mon -tuò - so  il che mi fa supporre che vengano ignorate le regole della grammatica italiana che regolano l'argomento.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Salve,


> http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/sensuale
> 
> Italiano compatto - *Dizionario della Lingua Italiana © 2010 Zanichelli* editore:
> *sensuale*     [sen-su-à-le]



Il dizionario italiano di WR è in realtà una versione del dizionario della lingua italiana Zanichelli concesso in licenza a WR, quindi l'amministratore non è responsabile di eventuali errori o imprecisioni.

Dico "eventuali" perchè, sorpresa sorpresa, anche il Sabatini Colletti indica la stessa sillabazione.



> http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/S/sensuale.shtml
> *
> sensuale* *[sen-su-à-le] agg.*


 
E se ti sbagliassi tu?


----------



## Nunou

Ciao a tutti e due,
io non contesto la sillabazione però trovo che la definizione del significato sia parziale. Secondo me _sensuale_ è tutto ciò che si riferisce ad un piacevole stimolo dei sensi ....ma non ci vedo per forza una connotazione sessuale. Voi che ne dite?


----------



## matoupaschat

E da quanto si può sentire sul DOP, si pronuncia con la dieresi: http://www.dizionario.rai.it/poplemma.aspx?lid=12930&r=56222 . Anche montuoso: http://www.dizionario.rai.it/poplemma.aspx?lid=42122&r=138457 .


----------



## Breddy

Non è escluso che possa essere io a sbagliarmi ma la risposta non mi soddisfa affatto.
Non è una risposta al quesito quella di dire  che anche un altro vocabolario indica la stessa scansione in sillabe per avere ragione.
Nel mio quesito ho indicate delle  regole della grammatica italiana a sostegno della mia tesi, regole che non mi sembra siano state smentite.
Potrebbe anche darsi che entrambe le scansioni siano corrette ma in questo caso attendo che mi indichiate su quali regole grammaticali si basi la scansione proposta sullo Zanichelli  (e quindi su WR)  e sul dizionario corrriere.it, che peraltro potrebbe anch'esso avere concesso in licenza lo Zanichelli (quindi non si concreterebbe una nuova fonte). Quest'ultima osservazione potrebbe essere valida anche per dizionario.rai.it che anch'esso potrebbe far riferimento allo Zanichelli concesso in licenza.
Cordialmente


----------



## Nunou

matoupaschat said:


> E da quanto si può sentire sul DOP, si pronuncia con la dieresi: http://www.dizionario.rai.it/poplemma.aspx?lid=12930&r=56222 . Anche montuoso: http://www.dizionario.rai.it/poplemma.aspx?lid=42122&r=138457 .



Pitun..pitun...pahhh...allora direi che sensuale e montuoso si pronunciano "_sensualmente_"! 



Breddy said:


> Non è escluso che possa essere io a sbagliarmi ma la risposta non mi soddisfa affatto.
> .....Potrebbe anche darsi che *entrambe le scansioni siano corrette* ma in questo caso attendo che mi indichiate su quali



Se ho capito bene quello che c'è scritto nel link sottostante con alcuni gruppi di vocali la cosa è dubbia e/o funziona diversamente e si consiglia di riferirsi alla sillabazione dei dizionari......ma la regola sembra dare ragione a te.

http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=8528&ctg_id=93


EDIT: correzione del testo


----------



## matoupaschat

Nunou said:


> Pitun..pitun...pahhh...allora direi che sensuale e montuoso si pronunciano "_sensualmente_"!


Ciao Nunou. In WRF, è la versione compatta. Quella "completa" dà "Relativo ai piaceri dei sensi, spec. nella sfera sessuale", che mi sembra soddisfacente.


Breddy said:


> Non è escluso che possa essere io a sbagliarmi ma la risposta non mi soddisfa affatto.
> Non è una risposta al quesito quella di dire che anche un altro vocabolario indica la stessa scansione in sillabe per avere ragione.
> Nel mio quesito *ho indicate delle regole della grammatica italiana a sostegno della mia tesi, regole che non mi sembra siano state smentite.*
> Potrebbe anche darsi che entrambe le scansioni siano corrette ma in questo caso attendo che mi indichiate su quali regole grammaticali si basi la scansione proposta sullo Zanichelli (e quindi su WR) e sul dizionario corrriere.it, che peraltro potrebbe anch'esso avere concesso in licenza lo Zanichelli (quindi non si concreterebbe una nuova fonte).
> Cordialmente


Nel mio mondo, la dimostrazione tocca a chi sostiene delle teorie innovative. Basta citare un dizionario che lo sillabi in un altro modo.
Altrettanto cordialmente

Edit: A proposito delle regole indicate (dove?), è sempre bene indicare la fonte esatta, così ne trarremo tutti grande profitto.


----------



## Nunou

Per la verità, io trovo una sillabazione diversa su altri dizionari (ad es. Hoepli on-line e De Agostini cartaceo) però, appurato il fatto che WR si avvale di un dizionario di riferimento e non creato di sana pianta, penso che la domanda sia da fare a chi i dizionari li crea e li pubblica. WR non può rispondere per conto altrui...e noi neppure. 
Che ne pensate?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Breddy said:


> Non è escluso che possa essere io a sbagliarmi ma la risposta non mi soddisfa affatto.
> Non è una risposta al quesito quella di dire  che anche un altro vocabolario indica la stessa scansione in sillabe per avere ragione.
> Nel mio quesito ho indicate delle  regole della grammatica italiana a sostegno della mia tesi, regole che non mi sembra siano state smentite.
> Potrebbe anche darsi che entrambe le scansioni siano corrette ma in questo caso attendo che mi indichiate su quali regole grammaticali si basi la scansione proposta sullo Zanichelli  (e quindi su WR)  e sul dizionario corrriere.it, che peraltro potrebbe anch'esso avere concesso in licenza lo Zanichelli (quindi non si concreterebbe una nuova fonte). Quest'ultima osservazione potrebbe essere valida anche per dizionario.rai.it che anch'esso potrebbe far riferimento allo Zanichelli concesso in licenza.
> Cordialmente



Sono DUE dizionari differenti, uno Zanichelli, l'altro Sabatini Colletti come già detto prima.
Il mio sospetto che possa essere tu a sbagliare o che entrambe le soluzioni siano corrette si basa su un ragionamento molto semplice e di buon senso: alla stesura e alla pubblicazione di un dizionario collaborano linguisti, docenti universitari  ed esperti della lingua italiana che sicuramente ne sanno molto più di te e di me. Mi sembra alquanto improbabile che i due team di esperti di Zanichelli e di Sabatini Colletti che hanno avallato la sillabazione *[sen-su-à-le] *abbiano entrambi preso un abbaglio e casualmente _lo stesso abbaglio_.
Inoltre anche il Devoto Oli versione cartacea indica la stessa sillabazione.


----------



## matoupaschat

Nunou, hai visto che la sillabazione cambia per le parole della stessa famiglia: per es. Devoto-Oli => sen-su-à-le, sen-sua-li-tà, sen-sua-liz-zà-re; idem per i DISC. Suppongo che ci voglia la dieresi per le parole piane. Difatti, non sarebbe bello sentire sen-swà-le, mentre si dice naturalmente per sen-swa-li-tà (Scusa la rappresentazione grafica, mi capirai, spero).


----------



## Breddy

Grazie a tutti.
In particolare grazie  Nunou del tuo contributo che mi ha aiutato molto a comprendere i termini del problema. Molto interessante il documento dell'Accademia dela Crusca che hai indicato.
Resto infine deluso per non esser riuscito a conoscere quali siano le motivazioni grammaticali posta a base della sillabazione "sen su à le"  che purtuttavia accetto come atto di fede.


----------



## Nunou

matoupaschat said:


> Nunou, hai visto che la sillabazione cambia per le parole della stessa famiglia: per es. Devoto-Oli => sen-su-à-le, sen-sua-li-tà, sen-sua-liz-zà-re; idem per i DISC. Suppongo che ci voglia la dieresi per le parole piane. Difatti, non sarebbe bello sentire sen-swà-le, mentre si dice naturalmente per sen-swa-li-tà (Scusa la rappresentazione grafica, mi capirai, spero).



Sì Matou, ti seguo e ti capisco...ma se leggi quanto scritto nel link della Crusca, apparentemente non si dovrebbero mai separare la u e la a...almeno così ho capito io. Ovviamente non penso ad un grossolano errore da parte di chi collabora, redige e procede alla revisione di qualsiasi dizionario serio in circolazione...ma resta il fatto che anch'io non capisco il perché di queste differenze e mi piacerebbe riuscire a scoprirlo. 
Speriamo che chi ne sa più di noi (soprattutto _più di me_)...prima o poi passi da queste parti!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Accidenti, mi mandano sempre in tilt le discussioni di questo genere perché si è sempre occupati a rincorrere la modifica precedente, che può benissimo passare inosservata come quella del tuo #6.
Ho letto il documento della Crusca. Dice che in certi casi si separano la _u_ e la _a_, e danno come esempio ri-tu-à-le. Siamo a un pelo da sen-su-à-le, non ti pare?
Avevo pensato di sentire come pronuncia il tizio del DOP. Purtroppo, sui derivati, lui ha perso la voce .


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, matou. 

_"... Difatti, non sarebbe bello sentire sen-swà-le, mentre si dice naturalmente per (?) sen-swa-li-tà..." 

_Questa poi è bella. Vorrei sapere cosa ci sarebbe di brutto nel sentire /sen'swale/, e cosa ci sia di naturale, *invece*, nel dire /senswali'tà/. 

Ad ogni modo, il  vecchio  Zinga cartaceo mi dà "ua" (e quindi con "u" vocale a tutti gli effetti) tanto per _sensuale_ quanto per _sensualismo, sensualista, sensualistico, sensualità, sensualizzare _e _sensuoso_. Non ne capisco la ragione, ma certamente una, più o meno valida, deve pur esserci — anche se molto spesso in queste faccende si va a sbattere contro delle convenzioni e niente più. Personalmente, sono consapevole di pronunciare tutte queste parole con "u" semiconsonante, e quindi col dittongo /wa/.

Caramente.

GS


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Giorgio,
Non so, sarà una cosa che m'immagino su base dei suoni che sono abituato di pronunciare, dunque in francese , ma forse anche in reazione (insegnata dai miei cari Gesuiti) contro il dialetto vallone che usa ed abusa dei suoni /wa/ /wu/ /wi/ ecc. Comunque tenderei a pronuciare senswalità ma sensu*à*le, a causa dell'allungamento della a accentata e del rallentamento susseguente nei dintorni.
Mboh...


----------



## longplay

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, matou.
> 
> _"... Difatti, non sarebbe bello sentire sen-swà-le, mentre si dice naturalmente per (?) sen-swa-li-tà..."
> 
> _Questa poi è bella. Vorrei sapere cosa ci sarebbe di brutto nel sentire /sen'swale/, e cosa ci sia di naturale, *invece*, nel dire /senswali'tà/.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, il  vecchio  Zinga cartaceo mi dà "ua" (e quindi con "u" vocale a tutti gli effetti) tanto per _sensuale_ quanto per _sensualismo, sensualista, sensualistico, sensualità, sensualizzare _e _sensuoso_. Non ne capisco la ragione, ma certamente una, più o meno valida, deve pur esserci — anche se molto spesso in queste faccende si va a sbattere contro delle convenzioni e niente più. Personalmente, sono consapevole di pronunciare tutte queste parole con "u" semiconsonante, e quindi col dittongo /wa/.
> 
> Caramente.
> 
> GS



OT. Finalmente una persona che dice Zingarelli invece di Zanichelli (casa editrice). E' uno dei più bistrattati autori-curatori di un dizionario ! E' come dire il "Le Monnier",
invece di Devoto-Oli ecc. Il problema, forse, puo' essere collegato anche all'usuale assenza (non necessità?) dell ' "umlaut", in italiano. Boh !


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Longplay,
sul Treccani mi sa che risolvono questa specie di qui pro quo proprio con con la "Umlaut" (o dieresi in 
italiano..o tutte e due..non so!! )...ma non lo sillabano...

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/sensuale/


EDIT: ...e forse tu parli di un'altra cosa... http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metafonesi....o è la stessa cosa?
        Mi sto perdendo tra sillabe, accenti e fonetica...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ohé, giovani.

Attenzione a non confondere i pulpiti con le polpette. I due puntini su una vocale italiana — massimamente in poesia — sono il segno diacritico della _dieresi_, cioè della separazione di due articolazioni vocaliche in due sillabe separate. Anche il _fenomeno_ di separazione, ecc. si dice _dieresi_.

L'_Umlaut_ non ha nulla a che fare colla _dieresi_. Nella lingua tedesca è il mutamento che il timbro d'una vocale subisce per influsso d'una vocale vicina. Si tratta dunque di una "metafonia". Anche il segno diacritico (i due puntini) che si usa in tedesco per indicare la palatalizzazione di "a", "o", "u" per ottenere ä,  ö,  ü, dicesi Umlaut.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Giorgio,
grazie per la spiegazione ma ancora non capisco cosa sono i "due puntini" che appaiono sulla u di sensuale nel dizionario Treccani. 
Non son più tanto giovane, i ricordi scemano e mi capita anche di non riuscire a cogliere o capire le cose...abbi pena e dimmi cosa sono quei puntini, per favore!


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie Nunou,
Sul Treccani, non me ne ero reso conto prima, è chiaramente una dieresi, il trema francese, che serve per indicare la pronuncia. Così sappiamo che anche secondo loro si deve/dovrebbe pronunciare _sen-su-à-le_ ma _sen-swa-li-tà_.


----------



## longplay

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ohé, giovani.
> 
> Attenzione a non confondere i pulpiti con le polpette. I due puntini su una vocale italiana — massimamente in poesia — sono il segno diacritico della _dieresi_, cioè della separazione di due articolazioni vocaliche in due sillabe separate. Anche il _fenomeno_ di separazione, ecc. si dice _dieresi_.
> 
> L'_Umlaut_ non ha nulla a che fare colla _dieresi_. Nella lingua tedesca è il mutamento che il timbro d'una vocale subisce per influsso d'una vocale vicina. Si tratta dunque di una "metafonia". Anche il segno diacritico (i due puntini) che si usa in tedesco per indicare la palatalizzazione di "a", "o", "u" per ottenere ä,  ö,  ü, dicesi Umlaut.
> 
> Cari saluti.
> 
> GS



OK,OK,..... era solo un riferimento "figurato"..... Ciao ! Io so solo 5 o forse 10 parole di tedesco. Ma è vero, per esempio, che "au" si pronuncia "oi"  o  "au", in funzione
della presenza o dell'assenza dei due puntini ? Sono OT, ma la mia curiosità... Grazie.


----------



## Breddy

E' stato un piacere conoscervi.
Mi è stato utile leggere i vostri interventi.
Io mi diletto a scrivere haiku capirete, quindi, quanto sia importante per me conoscere le regole della sillabazione  non solo ortografica ma anche metrica. 
Credo di rinunciarci perchè, come mi è accaduto oggi, anche quando mi formo delle certezze poi le vedo demolite da tesi contrarie.
E' un gran caos in cui nessuno si preoccupa di mettere ordine nè ne ha l'autorevolezza per farlo.
Ho deciso perciò di considerare licenze poetiche tutti i miei errori di sillabazione o presunti tali. 
Buona serata a tutti e grazie del vostro interessamento.


----------



## matoupaschat

Breddy said:


> Ho deciso perciò di considerare licenze poetiche tutti i miei errori di sillabazione o presunti tali.


 Non sono errori: da secoli, tutti i poeti fanno così, rendono elastico il metro... 
Stammi bene


----------



## Nunou

Breddy said:


> ....quando mi formo delle certezze poi le vedo demolite da tesi contrarie.
> E' un gran caos in cui nessuno si preoccupa di mettere ordine nè ne ha l'autorevolezza per farlo.




Se ci pensi bene la vita stessa è fatta così! Ognuno la _scandisce_ un po' come vuole...
Buona serata anche a te!


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Paulfromitaly said:


> Sono DUE dizionari differenti, uno Zanichelli, l'altro Sabatini Colletti come già detto prima.
> Il mio sospetto che possa essere tu a sbagliare o che entrambe le soluzioni siano corrette si basa su un ragionamento molto semplice e di buon senso: alla stesura e alla pubblicazione di un dizionario collaborano linguisti, docenti universitari  ed esperti della lingua italiana che sicuramente ne sanno molto più di te e di me. Mi sembra alquanto improbabile che i due team di esperti di Zanichelli e di Sabatini Colletti che hanno avallato la sillabazione *[sen-su-à-le] *abbiano entrambi preso un abbaglio e casualmente _lo stesso abbaglio_.
> Inoltre anche il Devoto Oli versione cartacea indica la stessa sillabazione.



Da quando in qua l'argomento _ad auctoritatem_ è valido? Dire "lo dicono linguisti, docenti universitari, esperti di lingua, quindi è per forza giusto" è una fallacia e non porta alcun contributo alla discussione. Anzi. (Le faccio presente, di passata, che il dizionario è lo Zingarelli, non lo Zanichelli. O userebbe forse "il Rizzoli-Larousse" per indicare il DISC?)

Nella pronuncia, _sensuale_ presenta un iato (si veda il _DOP_ s.v.), onde la divisione in sillabe è *sen-su-à-le*. Ciò sembra andar contro la _normale_ sillabazione dell'italiano, che prevede la dittongazione dell'incontro fra _u_ e _a_ (cfr. _lingua_ [lin-gua]). Suppongo che l'iato sia comune in parole di origine dotta (es. _cr*u*-*e*n-to_, _ ri-t*u*-*a*-le_, _d*u*-*e*l-lo_, tutte parole non presenti nello strato ereditario dell'italiano), cui può essere ascritto lo stesso aggettivo _sensuale_ o un aggettivo d'origine colta e dall'uso letterario, come _estuoso_.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Paolo Yogurt said:


> Da quando in qua l'argomento _ad auctoritatem_ è valido?



Io mi fido dell'opinione di persone che hanno studiato la materia per anni, hanno fatto pubblicazioni, tengono corsi universitari e sono unanimentente riconosciute come esperte in materia. Tu fidati di chi vuoi.

Ci sono quelli che se hanno problemi di salute vanno da un luminare della medicina e quelli che vanno dai guaritori filippini. Ognuno fa le sue scelte.
E tu perchè citi il DOP? Forse quello ti sta simpatico e non lo annoveri tra le autorità in materia?
Hai mai consultato un dizionario in vita tua? E perchè lo hai fatto? Forse perchè coloro che lo hanno compilato e te lo hanno messo a disposizione ne sanno infinitamente più di te?


----------



## longplay

Paolo Yogurt said:


> Da quando in qua l'argomento _ad auctoritatem_ è valido? Dire "lo dicono linguisti, docenti universitari, esperti di lingua, quindi è per forza giusto" è una fallacia e non porta alcun contributo alla discussione. Anzi. (Le faccio presente, di passata, che il dizionario è lo Zingarelli, non lo Zanichelli. O userebbe forse "il Rizzoli-Larousse" per indicare il DISC?)
> 
> Nella pronuncia, _sensuale_ presenta un iato (si veda il _DOP_ s.v.), onde la divisione in sillabe è *sen-su-à-le*. Ciò sembra andar contro la _normale_ sillabazione dell'italiano, che prevede la dittongazione dell'incontro fra _u_ e _a_ (cfr. _lingua_ [lin-gua]). Suppongo che l'iato sia comune in parole di origine dotta (es. _cr*u*-*e*n-to_, _ ri-t*u*-*a*-le_, _d*u*-*e*l-lo_, tutte parole non presenti nello strato ereditario dell'italiano), cui può essere ascritto lo stesso aggettivo _sensuale_ o un aggettivo d'origine colta e dall'uso letterario, come _estuoso_.



Mi scuso, ma le sue osservazioni sono valide anche per l' aggettivo "friulano" (in dialetto , "furlan" più o meno ) ? Grazie per l'attenzione.

Ps Friùli o nell' altro modo ? Confondere zingarelli con zanichelli, per distrazione, lo trovo piuttosto frequentemente : forse l'orrenda causa di ciò  sta nella casuale rima
-relli   -chelli ?


----------



## violadaprile

Paolo Yogurt said:


> Da quando in qua l'argomento _ad auctoritatem_ è valido? Dire "lo dicono linguisti, docenti universitari, esperti di lingua, quindi è per forza giusto" è una fallacia e non porta alcun contributo alla discussione. Anzi.


Concordo e sottoscrivo.
Anche Aristotele ha costretto il sistema solare in uno schema piatto, per secoli, solo perché ha trovato interi popoli disposti ad assoggettarsi a un "argomento valido ad auctoritate". Tanto per citare il più noto. E per citare il suo più noto oppositore, per lo meno da noi, Galileo. Cacciato dalle università e dagli altri docenti, e alla fine cacciato in carcere.



> *Breddy  *Credo di rinunciarci perchè, come mi è accaduto oggi, anche quando mi  formo delle certezze poi le vedo demolite da tesi contrarie. E' un gran caos in cui nessuno si preoccupa di mettere ordine nè ne ha l'autorevolezza per farlo.
> Ho deciso perciò di considerare licenze poetiche tutti i miei errori di sillabazione o presunti tali.


Io sono per la lingua libera. E pensando di conoscerla piuttosto bene, essendo scrittrice e giornalista, da tempo, neanche a me piace ritrovarmi da una settimana all'altra nel versante di coloro che la lingua non la sanno. Frustrante e ingiusto.

D'altra parte se, come viene spesso ripetuto, questi forum dovrebbero servire di supporto ai dizionari, mi domando di quale supporto stiamo parlando, se, alla prima deviazione, alla prima discordanza si imbracciano i dizionari come un bazooka e ci si mette a sbandierare l' "ipse dixit".

Quando invece dovrebbe essere su una continua riflessione, proprio su considerazioni intelligenti come queste e altre e su segnalazioni di usi diversi a volte non ancora codificati ma documentatamente esistenti, che questo nostro supporto si dovrebbe e si potrebbe fondare.
Proprio dalla lingua viva e dall'uso che ne fanno persone che la lingua la usano come strumento quotidiano potrebbero giungere i veri e indubitabili supporti di cui ogni testo ha bisogno.

Senza di che, la lingua non è più viva. E questi forum non servono, tanto ci sono già i dizionari che dettano regola .... -.-


----------



## longplay

Sono d' accordo. Ma una cosa è "autorità", un' altra "autorevolezza". Così mi hanno insegnato...proibendomi (moralmente e generalmente) anche l' "autoreferenzialità":
bruttissima parola, ma che si lascia capire. Cordialità. PS chi ha l'onere di dimostrare " il contrario " o "il non contrario" ? Nessuno di noi ha a disposizione "telescopi" o
"microscopi" linguistici " à la "Galileo" (a parte la genialità del personaggio: i "massimi sistemi" lasciano a "bocca aperta" anche oggi).


----------



## Necsus

Un'altra discussione su un argomento simile: capriolo e funivia - divisione in sillabe.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, Necsus! Magari non sei la "memoria dell'umanità", ma quella della grammatica e del forum, sì, senza ombra di dubbio


----------



## Necsus

Grazie a te, Matou. Anche se una cosa di cui comincio a non fidarmi più tanto è proprio la mia memoria...! Meno male che scripta manent. La questione in effetti era un po' diversa, ma alcune conclusioni mi paiono poter rispondere a entrambe le domande iniziali.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Tornando in tema, esiste una regoletta per capire se, in alcune parole, l'incontro di vocali è in iato. Se la parola non presenta una labiovelare /kw, gw/ o quello che, scolasticamente, si chiama «dittongo ascendente» – [wɔ] in _duomo_ – l'incontro di _u_ + vocale è in iato. In genere, l'iato marca anche il confine morfemico: _sensu_-_ale_, _du_-_ello_, _cru_-_en_-_to_.



longplay said:


> Mi scuso, ma le sue osservazioni sono valide anche per l' aggettivo "friulano" (in dialetto , "furlan" più o meno ) ? Grazie per l'attenzione.



_Friulano_, stando al _DOP_, si divide in _fri_-_u_-_la_-_no_. La mia osservazione su una presunta differenza fra tradizione ininterrotta ~ tradizione cólta non ha perciò valore pratico: tutte (forse) le parole cólte hanno l'iato, ma non è vero il contrario, non tutte le parole che hanno l'iato sono cólte.



longplay said:


> Ps Friùli o nell' altro modo ? Confondere zingarelli con zanichelli, per distrazione, lo trovo piuttosto frequentemente : forse l'orrenda causa di ciò  sta nella casuale rima
> -relli   -chelli ?



_Friuli_ deriva da _Forum Iulii_: l'accento cade sulla -_u_-.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro Paolo (e cari tutti),

per chiudere con un (mezzo) sorriso questo doloroso primo maggio, vorrei richiamare l'attenzione su una tua asserzione: "...  l'iato marca anche il confine morfemico...".

Dalla tua scelta dell'articolo determinato davanti alla parola "iato" devo dedurre che tu pronunci _iato_ con un _dittongo_: /'jato/. 

Se invece pensi che "iato" contenga uno _iato_, allora significa che consideri la parola un trisillabo : i-a-to /i'ato/. Se fosse così allora dovresti dire "lo iato".

Sicuro che questo post abbia fatto venire un'attacco d'orticaria a molti foreri nostrani e a tutti i foreri foresti, auguro a tutti una notte serena.

Con simpatia 

GS


----------



## matoupaschat

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Caro Paolo (e cari tutti),
> 
> per chiudere con un (mezzo) sorriso questo doloroso primo maggio, vorrei richiamare l'attenzione su una tua asserzione: "...  l'iato marca anche il confine morfemico...".
> 
> Dalla tua scelta dell'articolo determinato davanti alla parola "iato" devo dedurre che tu pronunci _iato_ con un _dittongo_: /'jato/.
> 
> Se invece pensi che "iato" contenga uno _iato_, allora significa che consideri la parola un trisillabo : i-a-to /i'ato/. Se fosse così allora dovresti dire "lo iato".
> 
> Sicuro che questo post abbia *fatto venire un'attacco d'orticaria *a molti foreri nostrani e* a tutti i foreri foresti*, auguro a tutti una notte serena.
> 
> Con simpatia
> 
> GS


Per niente: ci avevo pensato, ma sto imparando a chiudere il becco, comunque, come vedi, sono ancora alle prime armi .

Buona notte!


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Caro Paolo (e cari tutti),
> 
> per chiudere con un (mezzo) sorriso questo doloroso primo maggio, vorrei richiamare l'attenzione su una tua asserzione: "...  l'iato marca anche il confine morfemico...".
> 
> Dalla tua scelta dell'articolo determinato davanti alla parola "iato" devo dedurre che tu pronunci _iato_ con un _dittongo_: /'jato/.
> 
> Se invece pensi che "iato" contenga uno _iato_, allora significa che consideri la parola un trisillabo : i-a-to /i'ato/. Se fosse così allora dovresti dire "lo iato".



Al contrario, caro Giorgio, al contrario.  Io considero _iato _un esempio di… iato (è un'opzione ammessa dal _DOP_, e ricalca la sillabazione latina). Considerando, quindi, quell'_i_- una piena vocale, l'articolo selezionato al singolare è _l'_: es. _l'inizio_ (l'esempio è a beneficio degli stranieri, naturalmente).

La mia asserzione su iato e confine morfemico potrebbe essere sbagliata: mi sono basato sull'induzione a partire da pochissimi dati.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hai ragione, Paolo, pensavo una cosa e scrivevo il suo contrario.
Scusami.
GS
PS Il pluricitato Serianni scrive "lo iato" (come viene naturale anche  a me) e quindi ne deduco che consideri "iato" una parola che contiene un _dittongo_.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Figurati, non c'è nulla di cui scusarsi. 

A correzione della mia asserzione su iato e confine morfemico, porto l'esempio _suadente_: la sillabazione è _su_-_a_-_den_-_te_ (_DOP_, s.v.), e l'iato non è in confine di morfema. Perciò quanto ho detto sopra non vale.


----------



## francisgranada

Nonostante gli (_i?_) iati e dittonghi, _sen-su-a-le mi_ suona naturale, ma _sen-sua-le_ no. Nel caso di _sensualità_, invece, mi "vanno bene" entrambe le soluzioni: _sen-su-a-li-tà_ ed anche _sen-sua-li-tà_. Spontaneamente (senza analizzare i dittonghi e iati), la differenza la vedo nell'accento tonico _sen-su-*à*-le_ che in qualche modo sembra di "giustificare" la separazione del (presupposto) dittongo in due vocali. (Certo, non sono madrelingua, ma la stessa situazione ["dilemma"] la noto anche in altre lingue, non solo nell'italiano ...). 

Mi chiedo (non contraddico...) se l'aspetto di _dittongo _sia davvero un criterio _univocamente _decisivo in questi casi? ....


----------



## longplay

francisgranada said:


> Nonostante gli (_i?_) iati, Aristotele e Galileo, _sen-su-a-le mi_ suona naturale, invece _sen-sua-le_ no. Nel caso di _sensualità_, invece, mi "vanno bene" entrambe le soluzioni: _sen-su-a-li-tà_ ed anche _sen-sua-li-tà_. Spontaneamente (senza analizzare i dittonghi e iati), la differenza la vedo nell'accento tonico _sen-su-*à*-le_ che in qualche modo sembra di "giustificare" la separazione del (presupposto) dittongo in due vocali. (Certo, non sono madrelingua, ma la stessa situazione ["dilemma"] la noto anche in altre lingue, non solo nell'italiano ...)



  Ciao. Per "la tonicità" di "sensuale sono d'accordo con
le tue osservazioni.


----------



## francisgranada

Ci siamo incrociati un pochino (dura un po' finché uno riesce ad inviare il post senza problemi ... eh...). Insomma, ho precisato il mio post, ma non troppo.


----------



## marco.cur

Breddy said:


> Infatti ua è un dittongo e non uno iato (per essere considerato uno iato l'accento tonico dovrebbe cadere sulla u... e non è così)..


Il Devoto Oli (ed. cartacea 1971 - quindi curata dagli stessi autori) lo considera uno iato: sensüale


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Questione spinosa...a quanto so io, le cose starebbero così:
- se la successione vocalica ambigua fa parte della radice della parola, resta in dittongo
- se si trova sulla cesura tra radice e desinenza, in genere, costituisce iato (salvo etimologie contraddittorie)
- se si trova sulla cesura, e la seconda vocale è vocale tonica in parola piana, costituisce sempre iato
- se la seconda vocale deriva filologicamente da una vocale lunga, costituisce iato

Nello specifico, sensuale forma iato perché:
- è sulla cesura
- è sillaba tonica in parola piana
- il suffisso -alis latino che serviva ad aggettivare i nomi aveva la A lunga

Non dobbiamo poi dimenticarci della sillabazione fonetica, che influisce su quella ortografica che in alcuni casi non la rispecchia, in quanto decontestualizzata e avulsa dal parlato reale. La velocità di realizzazione di alcuni fonemi li muta, e così sentiamo come unite vocali che non lo sarebbero.

Buonanotte


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie, Fairy, per il dotto e chiarissimo "ripasso" che ci hai fatto fare.
Considerato però che tutta questa gragnuola di norme le conosci tu e, sospetto, ben pochi altri in Italia, mi domando seriamente se la Crusca non dovrebbe intervenire riducendo al minimo i criteri. 
Non scherzo: Lo studente italiano (per non parlare dello straniero apprendente l'italiano) sarebbe tenuto a sapere: se una coppia di vocali faccia parte, oppure no, della radice; avere dimestichezza con le cesure, ecc. e sperare che non ci siano eccezioni acquattate dietro la siepe con lo schioppo in mano; ... ; sapere se in latino (una lingua diversa!) aveva una lunga dove in italiano abbiamo la seconda vocale della coppia.
A me par di sognare.
Soprattutto quando penso che la maggiorparte di noi italiani pronuncia /sen'swale/. 
Ma tant'è.

GS
PS Scusatemi lo sfogo


----------



## matoupaschat

Ad ogni modo, caro Giorgio, tutto questo non cambia niente per gli stranieri, eccetto se vogliono scrivere delle poesie... 

Un caro saluto.

Matou


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> e sperare che non ci siano eccezioni acquattate dietro la siepe con lo schioppo in mano


Mi fai fatto morire!!!

Ad ogni modo, Giorgio, questo è vero, sarebbero molte le cose da sapere, anche troppe, ma alla fine siamo sinceri: a chi interessa la sillabazione? A chi si occupa di poesia e metro, e se vuoi farlo la linguistica la devi sapere! Altrimenti basta andare a capo con le parole solo quando se ne è sicuri... 
Se poi qualcuno vuole sapere per curiosità la sillabazione di una parola, basta che si rimetta a quello che trova sulle fonti autorevoli; se le fonti discordano, si prende la maggioranza. Oppure si chiede su WordReference!


----------

